# '64 tempest i6 to v8 conversion questions



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

I just acquired a 1964 tempest sedan and it is in pretty good shape. I want to put a fuel injected late 80s early 90s camaro 350 in it but I don't know if it will bolt to my factory 2 speed powerglide transmission. Anyone know what will be the easiest and cheapest swap? Maybe I should stick to a carbureted engine? Also other things I may run into during the swap, need advice!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Chevy engine is going to use a different trans bolt pattern. You can do fuel injection but it will require all those components to make it work.
Why not just do a Pontiac v-8??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '64 Tempest does not have a Powerglide. No pontiac does. It has a Superturbine 300 2 speed, and it's different. The GTO ST300 has more clutch packs and is stronger. Not sure if the l-6 and 326 v8 trannies are the same. The _cheapest_ swap would be to put a Pontiac 326 engine in it. I've seen maybe 6 running 326's given away for free in the past year or two, as nobody wants them. They are an excellent engine. Good power, mega-torque, and decent mileage. You'd be surprised. Try the performanceyears forums and post an engine wanted thread....you migh just get lucky. If you want to put a SBC in it, change out the engine mounts, trans, and driveshaft, and you'll be all set. A LOT more $$$$, though. And little if any performance advantage over a nice 326.


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice, also if I want to use a 4 speed auto or preferably a manual transmission which trans would I want to source?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Any TH350 or 400 as long as its the BOP (Buick, Olds, Pontiac) bolt pattern.


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, so if I go with a 326 ci engine and a thm350 will the trans hook right to the factory driveshaft so I can use the stock rear end for the time being?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep i am running a TH 350 to a 473 with the 326 driveshaft.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you want a OD trans you'll have to do a little work, not up on the details but plenty have done it. Your car probably has a tall rear gear 2:56 - 2.92 which will let you drive it on the highway no problems up to 120. I was kicking around re-building my 326 just for sh*#s and giggles, Pontiac 350's are next to nothing too and all the go fast stuff for the 400+ motors will bolt right up. ALL pontiac blocks from 326-455 are the same physical dimensions, so all ancillary parts will fit in most cases.


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

*http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/4000634653.html*

Could someone check this out for me? It's a 72 Buick skylark 350 and transmission for 450 bucks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For a 4 speed manual, you want an M-20 Muncie. But be prepared to pay big bucks for the pedals, linkage, shifter, and trans. You can do a bolt in TH350 automatic and get the same performance of the stick for about 1/4 the cost. A nice 326 with a TH350 would be a respectable performer and fun to drive. Won't kill you on gas, either.


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

*http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pts/4000634653.html*

Could someone check this out for me? It's a 72 Buick skylark 350 and transmission for 450 bucks


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

http://db.tt/TrDliLKi 
Here is my car it's a link to dropbox pictures. The ad is for a 72 skylark 350ci w 2bbl and a turbo hydramatic 350 trans for $450, he also said he'd throw in the mounts too, sounds like a good deal, I just wanna make sure you guys agree before I go off buying stuff 100 miles away only to find out that it isn't gonna work.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you put a boat anchor Buick engine in a Pontiac?


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm trying to find a good deal on something so I can get started. What I'd really like to know is what's the best way to go about this. If I have to find a Pontiac 326 and mount it to a th350 then that's what I'll do, just looking for other options because it may take a while to find a 326 in running condition that I don't have to spend more $ on to rebuild. Just want to get it in there so I can get to driving!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hold out for that Pontiac motor, it will be worth it. You should try and find one you can hear run and possibly do a compression test or a leakdown check. YOu don't want to spend money on a rebuild of a 326. Or find a 400 or 455. They made a million 400's and I would look for a motor and trans combo. :cheers



Cool car btw!


----------



## 55Spyder (Aug 14, 2013)

Almost as cool as my previous pontiac, a PHS registered black 1968 GTO with a 383 stroker and 4 speed manual. That thing was a beast! Too bad I had to let it go! Here is a link to a pic of that one. http://db.tt/2Dht7KRD


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need patience grasshopper, I looked for 2 years before pulling the trigger.


----------

